# Introduction



## Zeiss (Aug 22, 2008)

Hello all, Im a little late introducing myself but I figured I would anyways.
Im 24 years old, and I like building ww2 aircraft models and guns. 
It looks like a good group of people in the forum, its nice meeting you all.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 22, 2008)

Your 100% correct. We are a good group of people!!!! heh heh

Welcome.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## rochie (Aug 22, 2008)

welcome Zeiss


----------



## ccheese (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 22, 2008)

Greetings...!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2008)

Welcome!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, mate!


----------



## erikhartmann ftw (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome!

you may already know me, but if not... im known as the "top dog" around here.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2008)

erikhartmann ftw said:


> Welcome!
> 
> you may already know me, but if not... im known as the "top dog" around here.




More like the village idiot...


----------



## Heinz (Aug 23, 2008)

Welcome and who the hell was that


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry, that was a mutt I keep in the basement and he got loose. Won't happen again. I upped his meds.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 23, 2008)

erikhartmann ftw said:


> Welcome!
> 
> you may already know me, but if not... im known as the "top dog" around here.



More like top douchebag...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh, and welcome aboard, Zeiss.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 23, 2008)

I was more thinking in the lines of old scratch and sniff, poop dog, spunchbob gaypants or the hump happy simpleton....I could be wrong though...


----------



## SoD Stitch (Aug 24, 2008)

Zeiss said:


> Hello all, Im a little late introducing myself but I figured I would anyways.
> Im 24 years old, and I like building ww2 aircraft models and guns.
> It looks like a good group of people in the forum, its nice meeting you all.



Welcome, Zeiss; you wouldn't happen to be optically challenged, would you (pun intended)?

BTW, you say you like "building ww2 aircraft models and guns"; does that mean you like building guns, or just guns in general?


----------



## Zeiss (Aug 24, 2008)

It means guns, I went to college for advanced gunsmithing. 
Thanks for the warm welcome guys.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## v2 (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum and greeteings from Poland, mate!


----------



## wilbur1 (Aug 24, 2008)

Welcome to the sandbox


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 24, 2008)

wilbur1 said:


> Welcome to the sandbox


Don't touch Wilbur's toys....!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 25, 2008)

What? I didn't know that! (_puts down the Barbie doll_)


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 2, 2008)

....and the truth comes out. 

Welcome to the boards, Zeiss! What part of the USofA do you currently call home?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 2, 2008)

RabidAlien said:


> ..
> 
> Welcome to the board, Zeiss! What part of the USofA do you currently call home?



He's from California.... either in or around Los Angeles....

Charles


----------



## B-17engineer (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome,
my friends dad is a gunsmith....he owns an Ar-15 which is pretty cool


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 3, 2008)

Zeiss said:


> It means guns, I went to college for advanced gunsmithing.
> Thanks for the warm welcome guys.



Wow! I didn't even know there _was_ a college for advanced gunsmithing? So, I guess you can build your own gun now? Could I get a fairly light assault rifle with a gas-piston upper in 5.56mm?


----------

